# where to buy MAGNEPULL XP in Toronto



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Try Amazon. several offers I just glanced with shipping about $ 200.00 US.

LC


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you used it? How does it work in insulated walls? You might be able to get the leader between the insulation and the vapour barrier and then drag it down with the magnet. That would be better than trying to stuff a fish tape through insulation, which is impossible, especially if it's Roxul.


----------



## Clw020 (Dec 8, 2013)

Try techtoolsupply.com. I believe it's about $125 and they ship to canada now (don't know how much).


----------



## BryanB (Feb 15, 2014)

My boss bought us one for Christmas one year. I tried to use it once then stored it. It is a good theory and it might work some times but I had no luck the first time and put it away.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Try White Radio in Burlington, I am pretty certain they sell them.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

If you have the opportunity, purchase the Magne-spot as well. It saves you trips up and downs stairs and ladders to the attic.:thumbsup:


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

cdnelectrician said:


> Try White Radio in Burlington, I am pretty certain they sell them.


 hi there, do you the website address on this location shop & is this in Ontario Canada.

Thanks


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

The_Modifier said:


> If you have the opportunity, purchase the Magne-spot as well. It saves you trips up and downs stairs and ladders to the attic.:thumbsup:


 hi there I search this work "*Magne-spot*" I don't see this item, do you know the complete name of this Item. How this item looks like.

Thanks


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

tester2 said:


> hi there, do you the website address on this location shop & is this in Ontario Canada.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks I found this address ttt.whiteradio.com/


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

any way I am still looking some shops in Toronto Ontario,

because this ttt.whiteradio.com/ don't sale any things to PUBLIC they said when I call to them.

so I am still looking for a shop in TORONTO ONTARIO.

Thanks


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

I saw magnespot phot also,

and my first preference to buy with in Canada locally.

in case if I did not find then I want to buy from AMAZON it shows free shipping, but I am sure they are not going to give free shipping to CANADA. I try to look around on their site "CUSTOMER SERVICE TEL#" but I don't find at all to talk with them to find out wether FREE SHIPPING to CANADA or not.

So any body know wether they give free shipping to Canada or not. Because I don't see their tel# to contact them to find out more.

Thanks


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

I saw one at Sesco Vaughan location recently. If I remember correctly Torbram sell those as well.


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

I appreciate if give me any Tel# or address or web site address, that will be great.

Thanks


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

I already call to this seller tt.sesco.ca/contact/ they said they never heared about this Item, when I call T#416.745.9292 ,

So still I am looking.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

I think cemo has a good point. Any electrical supplier should be able to order one for you. 
here is the link to Torbram Electric Supply they have a few locations in toronto. http://www.torbramelectric.com/branchlocations.php


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

hi there, thanks for the link I call to couple Tel# they said they don't have it.


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

tester2 said:


> hi there, thanks for the link I call to couple Tel# they said they don't have it.


ya but they might be able to order it in


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

when I call to sever Tel# they reply me, they don't have this product, I have to purchase from the manufacturer they said. They don't want to place an order specially for me.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you tried *HERE*?


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

I will give a try to the above link.

Thanks


----------



## Miroda (Dec 6, 2014)

Rack a Tiers carries this product and you can get it from Paul Wolf and other electrical suppliers


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

hi there, do you know any address & tel# of this stores.

thanks


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

this is the one they are in BC, but I am looking in Toronto Area any shop.

http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/contact

Still looking.


UPDATE :

paulwolf is in Toronto, so I will try over there also.

thanks


----------



## Canadian sparky (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Magnepull-XP1000-LC-Wire-Pulling-System/dp/B000YJB5WO


----------



## Miroda (Dec 6, 2014)

Paul Wolf
416-504-8194


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

when i call, they said they never heared about this Product. POUL WOLF said.


----------



## Miroda (Dec 6, 2014)

Call and ask for Glen at their Eastern ave. branch
416-466-9957 ext-223
The part is from Rack-A-Tiers 
Magnepull #42800
I can't believe your having such a hard time


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi there, thanks I will give a try on this Tel# & I try to talk with Mr.Glen at Ext-223 & I give them the PART#42800 also.

thanks


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

they don't have this Item. I call the above number & all other numbers in this paulwolf.

thanks


----------



## Miroda (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## Buzz355 (Jul 5, 2014)

I think i ordered mine from rack a tiers website


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

i will try.


thanks


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

So needy, so very very needy. :no:


----------



## tester2 (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks a lot all of you guys, finally I bought this Item from rack-a-tiers.

Thanks


----------

